# Room for 1 on Sunday Overnighter



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Send me a PM if interested. Need your own tuna gear. Expenses about $225 pp. Meet in Freeport at 11, return Monday about noon, clean boat/fish and heading home about 230.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Still available...


----------



## D-beaux (Jan 19, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Crew filled. Ths for interest.


----------

